# Little skinner just finished



## sharpeblades (Oct 22, 2016)

Here is a little skinner I finished up after I got back in from deer hunting. 2-1/4 in blade and 6-1/2 in overall. with some stabilized wood that a friend brought back from Costsa Rica.


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## state159 (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet little knife!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 23, 2016)

Great looking knife


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 23, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 23, 2016)

LOOKS good RT


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 23, 2016)

That has a nice timeless look.
Very nice


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you guys & gals


----------



## yota4x4 (Nov 1, 2016)

do you forge the blades or order the blades?


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 1, 2016)

Clean work, I like it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 1, 2016)

Yota 4x4~ I cut out my own blades out of knife steel ats-34 and cpm-154 and s-30-v  and then grind them from that


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 3, 2016)

Looking good RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you Scott


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2016)

nice Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 3, 2016)

Travis thank you sir


----------

